# Tossing Lures, a ******* Connection how-to...



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Fishing with artificial lures is a "world of fishing" in itself, and there are thousands of items on the store shelves to choose from. How is a fellow to know what works, and how to work it, in order to catch fish?

Probably the best place to start, is the basic soft plastic/jighead combination. I will use this as the basis of this article for simplicity's sake, and because it will catch just about anything that swims, when presented correctly. For this discussion, we will use a 1/8th oz. Mission Fishin' Jighead, red in color, and a white 3" Gulp! curly tail.

It doesn't get any more basic than that.

So now you're on the water, but where are the fish??? The simple answer is, the fish are wherever there is something "different". Creek mouths, drop offs, oyster beds, fiddler crab banks, grasslines, docks, etc. Look for anything that stands out from the "normal" characteristics of the area you are in. 

While you are cruising along in an area with endless grasslines, you come to a tiny creek running in between two oyster beds, and your depthfinder suddenly goes from 3 to 6 feet...You are in business, time to go to work.

Here, you'll make about a dozen casts, Three down the creekmouth, three to the oyster beds on each side, and three into the dropoff your depthfinder showed. This will take about 5-10 minutes, and if you turn up nothing, move on.

Why three casts to each spot? Because in order to get a bite from Trout, Flounder, and Reds, there's a retrieval technique for each one.

1st cast to each spot should be a slow but steady retrieve. This will probably get a bite from any aggressively feeding Redfish, and it will also allow you to feel any snags or holes with a good chance of getting your lure back.

2nd cast will be a rise and fall retrieve. As the lure hits the bottom, lift the rod tip, let the lure fall, reel up the slack, and repeat. Do this all the way back to the 'yak, and Mr. Trout will probably be there when you go to lift the rod, so be ready.

3rd cast will be a tight-lined bottom bouncing retrieve. As the lure hits bottom, begin a bouncing act with the rod tip, lifting it just a few inches at the time. Try to "keep the feel of" your lure, without allowing much slack. Ol' Flatfish will see that lure bouncing along, making little puffs of mud, and he won't be able to resist. When he bites, count three, and lift the rod tip.

At this point, you'll have either caught a couple of fish, or you can move on, confident that there was no one home, and find a new hole. Repeat this process from hole to hole till you get done for the day.

I'll bet you catch a bunch of fish...


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Great Article*

Thanks for taking the time.
I'd only thrown lures once or twice and recently decided to give them a try since so many people use them successfully. I've been looking at tsunami poppers and actually last night was looking at crankbaits and topwaters.

If you don't mind my asking what colors work best in the NE Fl Surf and Rivers (Mosquito Lagoon) Indian River etc...
Thanks again RR


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Great info there RR, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Part II*

So, now we know that you can catch any of the major three inshore species with the good old red/white-jig/soft plastic combination. It really is THAT simple. You can take one pack of jigheads, and one pack of white curl tail jigs, and if the fish are biting that day, you WILL catch them.

So why are there so many different colors to choose from, and how do you decide what ELSE you need to buy??? In 30 years of fishin' with lures, I have come to the educated and experienced conclusion that colors catch more FISHERMEN, than FISH. I'll explain why I believe this....

When I first saw the Smoke Colored Gulp! Swim mullet, I thought, Dang that thing sure looks like a Mud Minnow...So immediately, I grabbed a pack. Wait, there was only ONE more pack of these, so they MUST work...Better get the other one, too! Right off the bat, I had confidence in this lure, and bought two packs, even though I had NEVER even fished with them before. But they had caught MY eye, and in three seconds I had reasoned that they would work, and dropped 10 bucks on 16 soft plastic baits...Now, they HAVE to work, because I'm a smart and vastly experienced fisherman that already plunked down the cash, and there is NO WAY I could make a bad choice... 

Luckily, I was right, and that particular lure is my "go to"...If there is a fish around, I'll catch him on it. Even if nothing else is producing. The only reason for this is my CONFIDENCE in that color/style of bait.

And so it goes, because there are as many different fishermen as there are colors of lures...But is there any real validity to any of this? 

Actually, I think not. The other day, when I was losing so many lures to tail-biters, I got down to two more Smokes. HAVING to hold a couple in reserve, I dug into the bag and found part of a pack of Root-Beer colored Gulps. I continued losing tails, and catching fish until they were all gone. Not wanting to "use my reserve" of Smokes, I dug into the bag again, and found an old pack with about three White ones in it. Didn't take long, and they were gone, too. So now I'm down to my final two Smokes, but it's time to use them, so I did. In short order, I was COMPLETELY out of my favorite style of lure, but still had some fishing to do. Back to diggin' in the bag...

All I've got left is a NEW pack of New Penny Shrimp, and an old pack of Natural Shrimp, with a bait or two left in it. I'm about to head in, so no point opening the NEW bag. Let's fish with the Natural, even though I have no confidence in it...So half heartedly, I fish my way back toward the launch, all the time cussin' myself for not bringing that other pack of Smokes, that's in the War Room, back at the ranch...

At the last dock, right before the take-out, the Natural Shrimp picks me up a keeper Flounder...

Gotta buy another pack of Natural Shrimp!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice write up RR. Thanks for your insight!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Part III*

Having the basic lure, and techniques, pretty well covered, let's move on to some different lure types, beyond the Soft Plastic on a Jighead. Might as well start with everyone's favorite, TOP-WATER! 

A whole lot of folks have a whole lot of fun with this method, but I have to admit, It's my LEAST productive area of expertise. I know the lures, and I know how they are supposed to work, but I've never enjoyed the success that some folks I hear about have...

I'm told that Zara Spooks, Skitterwalks, and Mirro-Lures provide some spectacular results. The techniques for using these things are pretty simple.

Cast it out, let it sit a few seconds, give it a jerk, Repeat. I do this and wait for the EXPLOSION that never comes.

You can also "walk the dog" by tossing him out there, and using a rhythmic "crank and twitch" retrieve. It is a very cool sight to watch that lure chugging side to side when you are doing it right...But again, no fireworks...

I guess it boils down to the old confidence thing, but the bug has just never really bitten for me, probably due to the fact that after a few casts with no bites, I move on to something else.

The lure that I like for "topwater" action, is a Fluke style soft plastic, Texas rigged with an off-set worm hook, and no weight. Quick jerks with a high held rod tip make this thing dart back and forth much like the Spooks, etc. but just under the surface. With this bait I DO get the violent strikes that make your blood boil.

I also get pretty good results with Spinnerbaits, such as the Redfish Magic. I fish this lure two ways. Again using a high rod tip, I slowly wind in, keeping the blade "pulling a wake" as it comes back my way. I also like to "slow roll" the bait, bumping along the bottom. Both methods produce well. For some reason, Gold Blades are preferred.

Speaking of Gold, no tackle pack is complete without a gold Johnson, or Nemire spoon. Steady retrieve, bottom bounce, or rise and fall, this type of lure has caught fish for a hundred years, and will continue to do so, as long as there are fish in the water.

One more lure that I have had good success with is the Gotcha, and they are super simple to operate. Cast it out as far as you can and crank like hell while making small jerks with the rod tip. TRY to keep anything from catching it. The faster the better, no way to make it too fast. Be very careful using one in a 'Yak, though, these things have the sharpest trebles I ever saw...

A final word of caution regarding lures and kayaks. While seated in your 'yak, be VERY careful snatching on fish, or hangups. When that lure comes loose, and heads straight for you, you have NOWHERE to go.

A good, well working pair of needlenose pliers makes lure removal and fish releasing a much easier task, so don't forget to take them along. 

Some folks mash their barbs down on hooks, and/or replace trebles with singles. This, in my mind, gives the fish just one more opportunity for escape, and I'm not giving it to them. I'll just try and remember not to snatch too hard, and if I get hooked, so be it... 

This hereby concludes the R/C How To on Lure Fishing from the Kayak. I hope you all have enjoyed reading it, and maybe found a tip or two you can use.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

i've been fishing for pups with no luck on the nemire gold spoon but hopefully that changes soon, thanks for the info!


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

picture should be added to this great thread


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Thx R/R guy*

Thank you for the very nice post. I think it is very informative.

A couple years ago, you couldnt get me to toss plastic baits. I thought they were a joke.... ( along with being too stubborn for change). 

I now fish almost exclusively with plastic baits and a few metals that I have found productive over the years.

A few of my favorates:

1. Electric chicken 5" (with wobble tail)

2. Almost any 3" & 5" Shad Storm.. (various colors)

3. Gulp (crabs)...great for bouncing of bottoms.

4. Curly grubs...I vary the jig head to suite water depth and bottom bouncing.



If you ever come across a tall lanky looking, 4 eyed dude paddling around in a yellow Ride 135,.......cruise by and say hello.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Great read, RR. Gonna put some of that good info to use this fall.


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

*nice message*

thanks for the tips....

fb


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

RR really hit that on the head big time.


----------



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

Whenever I've seen fish actively hitting the topwater, I have not been skunked throwing out a skitterwalk or mirrolure. I ALWAYS have a mirrolure or 20 in my box from now on. Also, the trout lvoe the electric chicken colored gulps.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Railroader said:


> Some folks mash their barbs down on hooks, and/or replace trebles with singles. This, in my mind, gives the fish just one more opportunity for escape, and I'm not giving it to them. I'll just try and remember not to snatch too hard, and if I get hooked, so be it...


I hear that. The only times i mash mine down are, for instance, situations like sight-fishing to reds in the winter. I pretty much know they're the only fish i'll be hooking and catching, so if one shakes free boatside..no biggy. Now when i'm blind-casting around and stuff and there's always that chance of a 10 lb trout or flounder or whatever...you best believe i'm keepin my barbs!

As for topwaters, hard to beat a superspook jr. Red head w/ white body. I GUARANTEE you will catch fish on it if you use it enough. I've had awesome results with it from VA to FL, salt and fresh. Reds, trout, stripers, bass, bluegills, snook, carp, catfish, turtles, pinfish, lizardfish, bluefish, spanish, ladyfish have all been victims of the spook to name a few. Redfish usually seem to react the best to a slow, steady walk-the-dog retrieve. Trout will pounce on this retrieve too, but often they like it walked stop and go style with long pauses...kinda like largemouth bass. Just go to play around and figure out what they want on any given day. Don't set that hook til you feel him on there!


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm going to try the 3 different retrieves for red drum, trout, and flounder. Where I fish in Va. the Fall is prime time for these 3 species. One of these days I'm going to try artificial exclusively and see what happens.

Last year, while heading back to shore after a lousy day of fishing, I had a white curley tail out for trolling without a thought in the world just peddling to go home. Next thing I know, I see my rod bend. I get a nice striper. I was still heading back to shore when I get another bite. So I stop and start casting. All together, I must have caught 10 or so. They were all about the same size (3 lbs or so). Not big nor were they keepers, but it sure made my day.

Last year was one of the best years for speckled trouts on the eastern shore of Va. For some reason, I didn't catch all that much on minnows, but I saw guys on a boat using what appeared to be a little shad storm, catching them every cast just about. For some reason, my curly tail didn't work. 

I was new to kayak fishing so I'm really looking forward to late Sept., Oct.

I will definitely try the 3 retrieve technique. Thanks for the info.


----------

